# 2004 Radiator Guidance!!!



## GTO88 (Aug 13, 2009)

Have a 04' GTO Automatic. Hit the bottom right of my radiator and it's done from what service at pontiac told me. I have a friend from Ford. He's a pretty good technician there. He also works at Auto zone and is going to check out if there are any radiators for my car there. Some guys posted that the LT1 radiator is 1" thick vs. 7'8" thick LS1 radiator. Said you could buy this radiator at auto zone for like 135.00. Need to know if you guys know of any good radiators I need to consider buying. My price range is around $150 - $200 dollars. If you wanna read what they said, that post is under the same title as this one on LS1tech.com. Any info from you guys be greatly appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO88 said:


> Have a 04' GTO Automatic. Hit the bottom right of my radiator and it's done from what service at pontiac told me. I have a friend from Ford. He's a pretty good technician there. He also works at Auto zone and is going to check out if there are any radiators for my car there. Some guys posted that the LT1 radiator is 1" thick vs. 7'8" thick LS1 radiator. Said you could buy this radiator at auto zone for like 135.00. Need to know if you guys know of any good radiators I need to consider buying. My price range is around $150 - $200 dollars. If you wanna read what they said, that post is under the same title as this one on LS1tech.com. Any info from you guys be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks.


I'm in the same boat. There aren't may options out there. Silla makes one for like $225 shipped. GM is like $470+. There are some cheap eBay ones out there I emailed the seller about but they say it is universal with all GTOs even though the M6 and A4 are different radiators.

You may be able to take it to a radiator repair shop and have it rebuilt for like $85 bucks. If the plastic tank is cracked, maybe epoxy it up. You may get lucky.

Where exactly is it leaking from?


----------



## GTO88 (Aug 13, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I'm in the same boat. There aren't may options out there. Silla makes one for like $225 shipped. GM is like $470+. There are some cheap eBay ones out there I emailed the seller about but they say it is universal with all GTOs even though the M6 and A4 are different radiators.
> 
> You may be able to take it to a radiator repair shop and have it rebuilt for like $85 bucks. If the plastic tank is cracked, maybe epoxy it up. You may get lucky.
> 
> Where exactly is it leaking from?


It's the plastic on the bottom right and man it was a big leak. Um if you want to goto Genesis Auto parts.com and i searched for hours too and this is the only good one i seen for a very good price of $150.00. I'll get it in around this thursday or friday and will let you know if it's good or not on saturday when me and a ford technician put it in.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO88 said:


> It's the plastic on the bottom right and man it was a big leak. Um if you want to goto Genesis Auto parts.com and i searched for hours too and this is the only good one i seen for a very good price of $150.00. I'll get it in around this thursday or friday and will let you know if it's good or not on saturday when me and a ford technician put it in.


Sounds good. Let me know! A big leak is a small pin hole under pressure


----------



## GTO4ART (Jan 7, 2005)

*Most of these radiators suck!*

I've been in the same boat, looking for a good replacement radiator, but all the radiators that claim to be OEM are really NOT! 

Silla brand claims to be OEM, but when you look at it it is actually 1/2" thinner than the original; They also claim to be for manual transmissions, yet they come with the tranny cooler line built into the tank. All the radiators available on ebay are the same radiator you'd be getting from Silla, the cheapest I found was $134.00. 

I guess I need to call the dealer to see what dimensions their radiators carry. the width should be 1 & 7/16", not the crap aftermarket vendors are trying to pawn off as OEM that are actually 15/16" thick. 

I may be that the only way to have the original radiator in your GTO is to have your local radiator shop rebuild your existing radiator for a cost somewhere between $75 - $100. They will replace the tanks and gaskets and clean the cores. 

The other option may be to buy an aftermarket aluminum radiator, but that will put you in the $500 -$800 range...ouch! 

If anyone has any better info please post...because I still need a radiator, but a little shy of the $500 mark! I'm willing to place sponsorship logos on my 2004 GTO for a good discount or freebie!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO4ART said:


> I've been in the same boat, looking for a good replacement radiator, but all the radiators that claim to be OEM are really NOT!
> 
> Silla brand claims to be OEM, but when you look at it it is actually 1/2" thinner than the original; They also claim to be for manual transmissions, yet they come with the tranny cooler line built into the tank. All the radiators available on ebay are the same radiator you'd be getting from Silla, the cheapest I found was $134.00.
> 
> ...


I'm actually working with a company to make an aftermarket one, but production won't be for awhile.

I'm wonder if the aftermarket ones maybe not as think, but more efficient thus needed less size?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

QUESTION: Would taking the radiator out, cleaning it up really good, then puting a coating of high temp RTV arround where it connects to the plastic side tanks, then covering that with some strong epoxy hold up as a patch job?

The epoxy I have states it can hold 2500PSI. I'm assuming that the RTV would gasket it and the nthe epoxy would seal it down perminently.


----------



## DefEddie (Aug 22, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> QUESTION: Would taking the radiator out, cleaning it up really good, then puting a coating of high temp RTV arround where it connects to the plastic side tanks, then covering that with some strong epoxy hold up as a patch job?
> 
> The epoxy I have states it can hold 2500PSI. I'm assuming that the RTV would gasket it and the nthe epoxy would seal it down perminently.


You do not want to do this.
Epoxy will work on the plastic sides but only if it's basically on a flat surface.
Even then it should only be considered a temp fix,hit or miss how long it will last (it's all in the prepwork).

DO NOT try to RTV,then epoxy.
RTV is a flexible sealant,the epoxy is solid. 
Most likely the epoxy will fall/break off if cured over the RTV.
That's if it cures even,as some RTV creates an acid when it cures that would not allow the epoxy to set up.

I have had good luck repairing cracks with JB weld in plastic end caps,but as I mentioned it is hit or miss how long it will work.
Could be a day,could be a couple years-plan it to be temporary till your radiator comes in.

His leak was in the gasket area *somewhere*.
We did not disassemble the radiator caps,so we couldn't verify the placement of the fault. More than likely below the retaining fingers the gasket is blown out somewhere,there was no obvious fault such as a crack that I could see.


----------



## GTO88 (Aug 13, 2009)

Correct Eddie and to add to that it was the Silla brand radiator that I found on GenesisAutoParts.com. This radiator is I think what we found out was 7/8 of an inch comparing to the factory that was an inch an 9/16 so it was a little bit thinner but trust me I gave it a goood test drive and everything worked, played out fine. As I can say, there's nothing wrong with this radiator and you get it for a good reasonable price.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO88 said:


> Correct Eddie and to add to that it was the Silla brand radiator that I found on GenesisAutoParts.com. This radiator is I think what we found out was 7/8 of an inch comparing to the factory that was an inch an 9/16 so it was a little bit thinner but trust me I gave it a goood test drive and everything worked, played out fine. As I can say, there's nothing wrong with this radiator and you get it for a good reasonable price.


The radiator you are talking about is listed for all transmissions. Your an A4 and I am an M6. I'm assuming it has the additional holes for the trans cooler that I do not have. 

Does it come with some kind of plug for us M6 guys since it advertises to work with all tranny?

04 2004 Pontiac Gto Radiator 5.7L V8 350 | GenesisAutoParts.com


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

So I ordered the radiator from the link I posted above. Website was easy to use. Shipping for express was only $22 bucks. When it gets here I'll post pics before and after install, plus give a review.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Does it come with some kind of plug for us M6 guys since it advertises to work with all tranny?


It's not necessary to plug the holes in the radiator that are for the auto tranny cooler lines. Nothing can leak out because they are isolated from the coolant. If you feel you must plug them, you can pick up a couple pipe plugs from any hardware store for next to nothing.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

FastFrank said:


> It's not necessary to plug the holes in the radiator that are for the auto tranny cooler lines. Nothing can leak out because they are isolated from the coolant. If you feel you must plug them, you can pick up a couple pipe plugs from any hardware store for next to nothing.


Thanks for the advise. I didn't know exactly how A4 VS M6 worked, just that there were additional outlets.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Thanks for the advise. I didn't know exactly how A4 VS M6 worked, just that there were additional outlets.


Sure, glad I could help. Transmission fluid runs through the extra lines in the rad. If you were to remove the reservoir on with the fittings you would see a steel line wrapped in a coil, with each end going to one of the fittings. The transmission fluid flows through the coil and is cooled by the engine coolant. It seems to work fine as long as you aren't towing anything, but I always install an aftermarket transmission cooler on my trucks if they are auto.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Cool. I'm gonna rip mine apart once the new one is in just to see it. Never really looked at one before.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

If you have a M6 yours may not have that if it's the original radiator. My 04 M6 radiator doesn't have the auto transmission cooling lines.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wanted to say that the company got my online order on Tueday night at 10PM, and it was picked up the next day to be shipped. I have the tracking number they emailed me. So far so good.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I installed it. Fitment was great. Quality seems fine. No leaks. Car is running great. Very easy install.

Remove radiator:
1. take off radiator shroud, 5 plastic rivits
2. drain radiator (remove lower rad hose)
3. remove upper radiator hose
4. remove 2 smaller hoses that go into the coolent resivour (near the air filter)
5. On top of the side tanks, there is a clip on each side over the rubber doughnut holding the radiator in place, remove them
5. Unclip the fan harness (2)
6. Lift the fan off the radiator(while still in the car)
7. The air condensor just rests on the radiator via plastic clips. Unclip all 4.
8. The radiator will now lift out.
*** I had trouble getting the drivers side top clip off the condensor. I unfwed the clip from the condensor a little and used a screw driver to hold the clip open and lifted.

It is very easy with 2 people. Took maybe 1.5 hours and to swap.


----------



## GTO4ART (Jan 7, 2005)

*I Found the Answer!!!*

Well boys and Girls, I have finally found the radiator we have all been looking for! 

After a good three weeks of internet searching, calling of manufacturers, contacting performance radiator shops, ordering other radiators...only to return them the next day, and at my wits end just about to give up and buy what ever fits...KOYO popped up on my screen. 

I contacted KOYO (Irvine, CA) to ask about the dimensions and specs. The representative was very helpful and told me that their product was an OEM direct replacement. My three biggest concerns were that the radiator be the same core width as the original, that the tanks not have the oil cooling line connections, and that the cost not be the ridiculous amount the dealer was charging for an OEM. 

The KOYO representative assured me that the KOYO brand exceeded anything other manufacturers were putting out there and that the SILLA brand was junk...nowhere near OEM.

The oil cooling line connections are built into the tanks and the radiator is not available without them, but I could live with them now, as they are capped very nicely from KOYO. 

As for the cost, the cost was very reasonable for the product received. A grand total of $250.73 and at my doorstep in a hour after ordering. KOYO directed me to a distributor in my area called Radiator Express...however I believe they go by 1-800-RADIATOR too. 

Like I said, I bought a couple of other radiators prior to finding this KOYO brand, and was quite disappointed with every sigle radiator. The first one was some knock-off on Ebay for $150.00...it looked as cheap as it cost. The next was from Silla for $221.00...and it was just like the cheap-ass Ebay one. 

All I could say is that the KOYO brand was a perect fit...hope this helps anyone else looking for a good replacement!:cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO4ART said:


> Well boys and Girls, I have finally found the radiator we have all been looking for!
> 
> After a good three weeks of internet searching, calling of manufacturers, contacting performance radiator shops, ordering other radiators...only to return them the next day, and at my wits end just about to give up and buy what ever fits...KOYO popped up on my screen.
> 
> ...


What didn't you like about the Silla? Thats the one I installed and it was a perfect fit. Build felt fine. My car runs normal as it should. I also only paid $160 with expreess 2 day shipping form Genessis.


----------



## GTO4ART (Jan 7, 2005)

*Not An Expert, But....*

When I compared both the SILLA and the KOYO, the KOYO won hands down...at least in respect to the appearance of quality and overall dimensions in comparision to the original radiator. 

I am sure under normal driving and environmental conditions the SILLA brand should be adequate enough, but I was thinking worse case senario. Say you decide to roll out to Vegas when temps are soring, and say you're going up some steep hill like the Grape Vine, and you have your A/C on, I think I'd want the most cooling surface/capacity available. 

It would make sense, why else would performance radiator manufacturers harp on their 3-row and 4-row radiator. If you have only one 1/2" thick (or so)radiator core, the amount of water being cooled is 1/3 the cooling potential of a 1-1/2" thick radiator core. Therefore, the SILLA will have less time to cool the water, which will in turn then recirculate the still hot water back into the engine. I'm no engineer, so I could be wrong! 

And if I am totally off on my reasoning...the KOYO just looks better! Take a look at the pics posted and you could see the difference. You could actually get the KOYO for about $30 less then what I paid ($202.00 +tax)...but I wanted mine delivered the same day...I actually got it in about an hour delivered to my doorstep for $250.73 (total).


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO4ART said:


> When I compared both the SILLA and the KOYO, the KOYO won hands down...at least in respect to the appearance of quality and overall dimensions in comparision to the original radiator.
> 
> I am sure under normal driving and environmental conditions the SILLA brand should be adequate enough, but I was thinking worse case senario. Say you decide to roll out to Vegas when temps are soring, and say you're going up some steep hill like the Grape Vine, and you have your A/C on, I think I'd want the most cooling surface/capacity available.
> 
> ...


I wish I new more about radiators. All I know is I drive mine in traffic, hard when I feel, no issues. Build quality was fine. It was def thinner then the OEM but I haven't noticed any temps raised. I'm wondering if the extra size of the more expensive ones makes a difference. Is there any way that you can think of just for kicks to see if yours really makes a difference or is just overkill? Or if mine is a POS and I should get one you have.


----------



## GTO4ART (Jan 7, 2005)

*Maybe someone else might know???*

I guess so long as you don't notice any real difference in temperture, you should be fine. I just figured for the extra $50 bucks I'd get something similar to the original. You will be fine with the radiator you have I'd imagine. I think the real test would be when you drive in extreme conditions 110-115 degrees with load, etc. 

I'll keep you posted on my vehicle performance.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

3 and 4 row radiators are overkill for a street car unless you plan on doing any towing or have forced induction. You will be fine with a 2 row rad under normal conditions. Keep your cooling system in good repair and you won't have any problems with it. A single row rad might be asking too much. Unless you drive in an area where the temperature doesn't exceed 75 degrees (F), I wouldn't install one.


----------



## fastestsvx (May 3, 2013)

*Koyo Radiator*

Just ordered the Koyo radiator from Go-part.com for $220 shipped for my 06 M6. Its the only aftermarket radiator I could find with the same thickness as OEM. Plus I have used Koyo before in other cars and they work excellent in the 115 degree AZ heat with the AC blasting. Their build quality truely looks better than the original radiator. I believe they address problem areas to reduce their warranty rate, hence the cracking passenger side tank.


----------



## FASTARCH (Nov 8, 2011)

*2004 radiator replacement*

I am having trouble getting the AC condenser clips undone from the radiator. Any suggestions on how to do that? Thanks for any help.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

fastestsvx said:


> Just ordered the Koyo radiator from Go-part.com for $220 shipped for my 06 M6. Its the only aftermarket radiator I could find with the same thickness as OEM. Plus I have used Koyo before in other cars and they work excellent in the 115 degree AZ heat with the AC blasting. Their build quality truely looks better than the original radiator. I believe they address problem areas to reduce their warranty rate, hence the cracking passenger side tank.


How is the radiator holding up? im in the market for a new one. Mine just busted. Im thinking of getting the Koyo as well. Anyone know what the radiator part number is?


----------



## GTOWS6 (Apr 21, 2014)

In the same boat here. One thing I came here to check was how people were doing the install. Get this ! According to AllData, it's 3.5 hour job and you must remove the front facia !!!

So I guess you guys had no problem installing a new radiator on a 2004 automatic without taking the nose off ?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Taking the front fascia off is ridiculous. It's a 45 minute job _maybe_. The only real time involved you might have is figuring out the clips. They aren't hard once you figure it out


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Did it with my front bumper on. Wasn't hard but the clips were a pita. A 2nd set of hands made it cake though. Took about an hour. I did the tstat while I was there just because its cheap.


----------



## SIXO GTO (Nov 7, 2013)

Check this out http://www.mishimoto.com/pontiac-gto-performance-aluminum-radiator-04.html, this is the 1 I ordered http://www.mishimoto.com/pontiac-gto-performance-aluminum-radiator-05-06.html I know its more than you wanted to spend . but my friend just put one in his gto last week & that thing is made of 100% high quality aluminum no cheap plastic tanks & you can see by his gauge how much cooler his car runs average -15 degrees lower it works on either at or manual trans ..


----------



## gtiplus (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks like I'm the first to post this cracked radiator problem for 2015. I am looking at some all aluminum radiators on ebay. The Mishimoto is so expensive, I can't afford to spring for one of those but there is a 2 row/core all aluminum radiator going for around $178 on ebay, wondering if anybody has tried one out yet


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GTOG8TA has an all aluminum for $350


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

My mishimoto dual core was $380.83. Certainly expensive so here's a link for 2 options for you: https://www.go-parts.com/2004-2004-pontiac-gto-koyo-radiator-a2754.html
You'll see one is $115, the other is $235, says it's "High Performance". Maybe it's a dual core or thicker than OEM. Good luck.


----------

